# Scream Park California - Halloween Event - Expands to Sacramento CA - Oct 2014



## screamparkcalifornia (Aug 18, 2014)

Scream Park California is set to open a colossal Halloween theme park for the 2014 October season. Scream Park California features 3 outrageous haunted houses, live music concerts, food, drink, and live entertainment. For tickets and info, visit their website below:


----------

